# Parkour fun (and two new titles)



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I got word yesterday that the girls are 4/4 with their All Dogs Parkour entries this month.

Both earned a Level 3 Premier leg, bringing them to 8 out of 10 legs for their Level 3 Premier titles.

Also, both earned their Level 1 Grand Championship titles. Only one leg is required for this title.

For Level 3 Premier, they need a total of ten passing submissions, each done in a different location. Each submission consists of 12 behaviors, with a minimum of eight different behaviors. You can repeat up to four behaviors, and there are no required Advanced behaviors (although you can include them if you want). In addition, five of the entries must include a sequence of five behaviors done as a continuous unit.

For a Level 1 Grand Championship, they have to do twelve different behaviors, with no repeats. In addition, for GC entries, you have to have a corresponding number of Advanced behaviors (one for Level 1, two for Level 2, etc.). Also, each GC entry needs to include a Sequence, which is three behaviors at Level 1.

Now, on to the good part, the videos. There were a couple of minor handler errors in a couple, but not enough to NQ us.

Leo's Level 3 Premier entry. 





Lily's Level 3 Premier entry. 





Leo's Level 1 Grand Championship





Lily's Level 1 Grand Championship


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

Congrats. Job well done.

Leave it to the handler to handicap the dog........
 just pullin' your leash a bit.


----------

